# Robin C Seaton - Marconi Marine



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Those of you that were at sea in the 1970/80s may know Robin Seaton who was the Personnel Manager at Mimco for many years. I regret that he died yesterday following a long illness.

This year has been a bad one for Mimco Personnel Managers, Robin's death following only months after that of his predecessor, Paul Lintzgy.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=41138


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

Ron Stringer said:


> Those of you that were at sea in the 1970/80s may know Robin Seaton who was the Personnel Manager at Mimco for many years. I regret that he died yesterday following a long illness.
> 
> This year has been a bad one for Mimco Personnel Managers, Robin's death following only months after that of his predecessor, Paul Lintzgy.
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=41138


Cheers Ron for the info - can't remember him directly ? Did most of my Marconi business with Mssrs Porter / Jones @ Liverpool and before I left MIMCO - "Stan the Man" in East Ham. Do you know if Bob Porter's still around or passed on pls ?

Rgds / 73's
Lamby


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Steven Lamb said:


> Cheers Ron for the info - can't remember him directly ? Did most of my Marconi business with Mssrs Porter / Jones @ Liverpool and before I left MIMCO - "Stan the Man" in East Ham. Do you know if Bob Porter's still around or passed on pls ?
> 
> Rgds / 73's
> Lamby


Robin was the man that the depot staff clerks reported to. Can't tell you about Bob Porter (perhaps Stan McNally can) but Stan is still going strong and as dapper as ever.


----------



## djmorton (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm sure my fellow Irish ex Marconi men will join me in expressing our
condolences.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Robin C Seaton*

Robin's funeral will take place at Colchester Crematorium on Friday 14th October 2011 at 3.30pm. The announcement will be in the Essex Chronicle on that day. By request family flowers only, but should one wish, a donation to St Helena's hospice c/o East Co-op Funeral Directors Wimpole Road, Colchester, would be gratefully received.


----------



## Clive Puttock (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry Ron but I dont remember Robin - sad to hear of another loss. My condolences.

Clive Puttock


----------



## Chris Rayfield (Oct 5, 2011)

Ron, 

My original intention was to tell you I aim to be at your next reunion in Chelmsford on the last Friday of this month, the 28th. However, having seen your note about Robin's funeral I will try to get to that on the 14th. It's not far from me. 

Regards,


Chris


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Chris,

Look forward to seeing you at both.


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

There's a photo of Bob Porter on the Fort Perch museum website.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Mimcoman said:


> There's a photo of Bob Porter on the Fort Perch museum website.


Too cryptic, can you tell me where? I can't see it anywhere.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.fortperchrockmarineradiomuseum.co.uk/

S2182


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

sparkie2182 said:


> http://www.fortperchrockmarineradiomuseum.co.uk/
> 
> S2182


Thanks sparkie. I know the museum site well and have looked at it several times, checking for new content. But have never spotted Bob Porter's photo on it.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Welcome Ron.


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

Ron Stringer said:


> Too cryptic, can you tell me where? I can't see it anywhere.


Ron: I've just checked and can't see it either. In the past few days, I was looking at a group photograph showing Bob in the middle, holding a walking stick and grey-haired now (aren't we all?) and, because I've been spending alot of time on the Fort Perch website, thought the photograph was there. My apologies. When I find the photograph, I;ll let you know.

(Apologies to Fort Perch as well.)

Bill


----------

